# what around the low maintenance shrubs?



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

here are the pics


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Plant shrubs as normal, lay down some weed "retardant" material, apply stone or mulch or wood chips or whatever you want.


----------

